# Yard work grub



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Mama has me out pickin rakin fixin breakin in the yard this weekend so I went double duty and made us some dinner I could keep an eye one.
Veggies on a stick roasted corn and country style ribs.
I put a stick of butter and about 6 garlic cloves chopped and some chopped onion on the stove low in a skillet and just let it sit for an hour or so to baste with. Add some cajun seasoning to it before you use it.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

I need enough for about 15 people, when can you have it ready?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




You probably did not get much done after lunch.........................lol


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Just let me know when they will show up to help me with this damn yard and I will cook for a legion hehehehe.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Yobenny ya gotta put mamer an them on the yard work,

Then you can spend more time grillin, its hard work too...:thumbsup:


----------

